# spathiphyllum wallisii



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

So I was at PetsMart picking up some giant danios when I turned around and saw this plant sticking out of the water. I walked over and it obviously wasn't your typical amazon sword, as it was labeled. It had a beautiful flower sticking four or five inches out of the water. I asked the price and sure enough it was priced as a typical sword, $3.99 w00t! When I got it home it was sticking several inches out of the water (pretty big plant for the price). Today while reading an aquarium plant book I saw a picture of it, that's when I found out it's name. They were talking about the flower and how the seeds could be sprinkled in damp soil and then grown. 

I took an aquarium use only bucket (1 of 3 lol) grabbed some eco-complete from the big tank and a little bit of peat moss and mixed it all together. Took off the flower and sprinkled the two dozen seeds and gently covered them slightly. I stuck the bucket under the tank and put a 18'' bulb over it. Soooo, if I did everything right I might end up with as many as 20 baby plants which is super cool because then I'd have all these plants for $3.99.

Does anyone else have this plant? I kind of made the mistake of an impulse buy but, it may turn out to be a good thing.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Lots of luck for growing the plantlets from the seeds! Keep us posted! 

I got a big one growing in a pot by the window.  A small one is growing on top of the mattenfilter in my big tank... Never thought of growing it from the seeds, though, as the big plant makes sideshoots. 

As you probably read in the book, it's not a real aquatic... but grows well enough with the leaves sticking out of the water.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

That's basically a house plant. You'll find it doesn't like direct sunlight and it'll get pretty big. Good luck with the seeds!

Tommy


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah I was reading and they said "it's not a true aquatic plant but, may survive for months or even years at a time" I was like awwwee man damn you petsmart. 


HEY! I got an idea, when the babies sprout up would I be able to grow them in my vivariums temporarily? That'd be pretty sweet, well until they take up the entire thing.


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

So I guess I'll restart this thread with this question... Has anyone ever heard of growing this in your HOB filter to help absorb phosphates? I have high phosphates in my water and even after I filter it with RO it has a phosphate count. It was recommended to me by a friend and nothing else will kill my green water so I'm going to try it.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Peace lilys(Spathiphylum wallisi) will overrun a large flower pot with roots when healthy. In a filter the roots will grow to much, in the case of a healthy plant, and run into the filter and into the main tank causing a major problem. I would just get some anacharis or hornwort for that cause Mikeb210.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

mikeb210 said:


> So I guess I'll restart this thread with this question... Has anyone ever heard of growing this in your HOB filter to help absorb phosphates? I have high phosphates in my water and even after I filter it with RO it has a phosphate count. It was recommended to me by a friend and nothing else will kill my green water so I'm going to try it.


Then your phosphate kit is off or your RO filter is spent. RO removes most of your phosphates...you shouldn't be having any high levels of phosphates if you're using quality RO water.

And to get of green water, either: 1) blackout, 2) diatom filter, 3) UV sterilizer.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I've had green water several times and not once have I had to employ a diatom filter, blackout or UV sterilizer. I simply have added a ton of floating plants and it gradually disappeared, usually in one week but occasionally two. As previously suggested, you can also use a fast growing stem and just float that at the top of your tank.


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

Appreciate the input, all! I'll keep everyone posted


----------

